# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > امنیت در PHP >  ثبت نام کاربر و داشتن پنل

## bluerooz

سلام بنده یک سایت دارم به آدرس فروشگاه اینترنتی EIG-SHOP  با وردپرس ساخته شده میخوام یک قسمتی درست کنم که کاربرا بتونند ثبت نام کنند و سبد خرید داشته باشند ، ایا امکانش هست جدای وردپرس با استفاده از php خالی یک برنامه نویس این کار رو بکنه و پنل رو وصل کنه به وردپرس ؟
چون خود افزونه های وردپرس زیاد کارآمد نیستند.

----------


## create_table

سلام این چیز ها توی وردپرس به صورت افزونه هستش که نیازی به هیچ کد نویسی هم نداره 
اگه یه سرچ کوچولو کنید حتماً میبینید.
اگر هم خواستید کد  نویسی کنید کار با دیتابیس وردپرس کار زیاد سختی نیست .

----------

